# PickUPS ...Maybe ammo;)



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Just some eye candy that came my way--
Some from Silo Cigars

2005 Untold story maddys
2005 reserva D' Cateau
Load of ESG Churchills

Davidoff Royal Salamone-Holy Chit
DavidoffAnniv 2 boxed

also some spare anejo's etc

Told the wifey it was just a trade --so cost me nada

How long will she buy that crap--Yikes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

:biggrin::dribble: hell of a *trade*, man!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Holy schnikes! Thats awesome!


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow, nice haul...wish I could get away with telling the wifey they were from a trade.


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Very nice! Those ESGs look quite tasty!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

hell of a trade, that hit the secret bank !


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Thats not pickups those are beauties


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice grab


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

MAYBE AMMO??? WHo are you try'n to pick a fight with.....RUSSIA? nice selection!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

holy crap bro if you need a place to hide those esg's just let me know


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

huge pro huge!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

wow holy pick up....thats awesome!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Amazing Haul!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great haul!! My address is in my profile :biggrin:


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow... that is beautiful... But you didn't have to go all out for me...hahahahaha

Nice score brother.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Send some to me or I'll tell your wife. :lol: ~enjoy~


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

me too...very nice selection


----------



## Harpo Marx (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice "trade"!!


----------



## skiman8700 (Aug 26, 2008)

nice pick up....i mean trade


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

sweet zombie jesus!


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

That is a freaking sweet pick up!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Harvey, you are a frickin HERO! :dribble::dribble::dribble:

CD


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## Dan-cl (Sep 16, 2008)

wow what a "trade"


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

I wish i was able to pick up smokes like that!! just insane


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

In a word ....beautiful.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

WOW! Nice 'trade' - if it helps w/the wife, I would be happy to 'hold' a few of these for you!:biggrin:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow what a haul!


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

Just think of all the shoes and purses that she tells you "Oh, I'm just borrowing this from a friend":lol:

Nice haul, BTW!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice haul Harvey!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Another great haul from Silo...


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:huh::arghhhh: WOW!! What an Haul!! Just awesome man!! Never seen that mutch ESG's!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Dang...that's a great haul..I hope you can handle all of your traded smokes.....


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice pickup /'trade'. Funny, I tell my wife the same thing:biggrin:


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Don't shoot ME with that ammo


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

I've got room in the humi. I could "store" them Harvey.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Very nice pick up,those are top shelf for sure!!!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

wow that the jackpot right there!!
:dribble: :dribble:


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Some awesome ammo there!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

What a great haul!


----------

